# Let's get ready to rumble...



## Smurf1811 (Oct 20, 2013)

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/10/20/breaking-new-nikon-full-frame-hybrid-mirrorless-camera-coming-soon.aspx/


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 22, 2013)

Smurf1811 said:


> http://nikonrumors.com/2013/10/20/breaking-new-nikon-full-frame-hybrid-mirrorless-camera-coming-soon.aspx/



Besides retro body:

Rumor Dimensions & weight: 143.5 x 110 x 66.5mm (765g)

* Vs*

5D III - 150 x 110 x 76mm (860g)


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 22, 2013)

Unsurprisingly, I don't care for how it looks...The retro/rangefinder look of Fuji and similar look much better to me.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> 5D III - 150 x 110 x 7.6mm (860g)


That's one damn slim camera, that 5D III!
;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 22, 2013)

kaihp said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 5D III - 150 x 110 x 7.6mm (860g)
> ...



Oppss correction: 152 x117x76mm. Dam smartphone ;D


----------



## preppyak (Oct 22, 2013)

What will be really fascinating is that it apparently won't have video recording...I'll be curious to see how Nikon is pricing this. In some ways, it feels like an extremely niche product that would be expensive; on the other hand, the specs seem to indicate they are gonna price it low.


----------

